# Mexican Focaccia Bread



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I was going to make spaghetti last night for supper and I had put a batch of this Focaccia Bread in my bread machine to mix the dough. My son came in and asked me what I was making for supper and I told him spaghetti.

He said that he had been craving chili all day long and was wondering if I would mind making that instead. Since I hadn't started the spaghetti yet I said yes. Then I remembered the Focaccia Bread in my machine and wondered what I was going to do with that.

Well I had a brainstorm and put the olive oil on it, then some of Wal-Mart's Mexican blend cheese. I then sprinkled about a tablespoon of taco seasoning on the cheese and topped it with onions, tomatoes and jalapenos.

DH and DS loved it; I'll have to admit it was pretty good.

Focaccia Bread
Cookbook:Focaccia Bread - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks 
Focaccia is a type of flat bread popular in Italy, but probably adopted from Greece. The basic bread is often topped with any of the following: herbs, olive oil, cheese, meats, and vegetables, and can be seen as a precursor to pizza. Makes 1 loaf.

Note: I changed the "Procedure" to fit my bread machine.

Ingredients

1-cup water
1 teaspoon white sugar
1-teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 egg
3-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1-tablespoon active dry yeast

3 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed

Procedure
Place ingredients into bread machine in order listed and select the dough cycle. When the dough has risen to the top of the pan remove it to a baking sheet.

Place dough on a greased baking sheet; roll it out to 12-inch circle. Cover with greased plastic wrap and a cloth towel. Place in a warm place for 30 minutes.

Uncover dough, and poke holes in it with a spoon handle at 1-inch intervals. Drizzle olive oil on dough, and sprinkle with crushed rosemary.

Bake at 400° for 17 to 27 minutes, until just golden. Remove from baking sheet, and cool on rack.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

looks scrummy. good for you


----------

